# What are the rules of employment visa



## snmchm (Apr 28, 2012)

Hai ...

I am from India to Dubai on long term visit visa that's for three months, that's going to be expired in the month of June. 

So far, i have been trying to get a job and still looking for it. If i don;t get it then i am also thinking about to buy one employment visa through a local residence...

So my question are.... 1) can i do two kind of jobs on my employment visa, in different employer as part time ? 

2) Is there any restriction to work in free zone area with this non free zone employment visa ?

If any one do know regarding on such then kindly suggest and guide me .


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Although this does happen, it isn't legal. It's as simple as that. You have to be sponsored by your employer or your spouse. In the case of the latter, your employer would then arrange a labour card for you.


----------



## snmchm (Apr 28, 2012)

@Bedougirl....thank you so much for very quick response.. 

yes, i mean to say that, buying a employment visa through a local residence making him as my employer. 

And i may work for him some times if he needs and then mostly to outside. 

any suggestion .........


----------



## snmchm (Apr 28, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Although this does happen, it isn't legal. It's as simple as that. You have to be sponsored by your employer or your spouse. In the case of the latter, your employer would then arrange a labour card for you.


@Bedougirl....thank you so much for very quick response.. 

yes, i mean to say that, buying a employment visa through a local residence making him as my employer. 

And i may work for him some times if he needs and then mostly to outside. 

any suggestion .........


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Buying your own visa is illegal in the UAE and it can't be discussed here. Please see the forum rules.


----------

